#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Angular 6.1 has Released with NEW bug fix!!!

## Assassin

Angular is a platform that facilitates the creation of applications with the Web. Angular combines declarative models, addiction injection, end-to-end tools and integrated best practices to solve development problems. Angular allows developers to create applications that run on the web, mobile devices, or desktops.

Recently they released Angular 6.1 with new bug fix and features. Here are they,
Angular-bug-fix.PNG

----------

